# Brisbane Brewday 22nd January



## stillscottish (1/1/11)

To celebrate the 252nd bithday of Robert Burns on the 25th I'll be having a brew day on Saturday 22nd.

You all know the format by now; mash in later than you had hoped, try and squeeze in a double batch, something goes horribly wrong and everyone stands around offering useless criticism.  

It'll be a Scottsh Ale of some sort, nibblies and BBQ - usual stuff.

More information to follow.

Slainthe

Campbell


----------



## NickB (1/1/11)

I'll be back in Brissy by then, and celebrating my birthday on the 25th too...

So, I'm in! 

SWMBO has been informed, rolling of eyes ensued, questions about BABBs asked, and approval reluctantly given.

Will bring a keg of something....

Cheers


----------



## winkle (1/1/11)

eek, another one already.
Sheeet :icon_drunk: .
Ok, will bring stuff......


----------



## stillscottish (1/1/11)

It's my only weekend off this month. What else am I supposed to do  

I was hoping to pitch it later somewhere between a boozy bbq and that horrendously formal Scottish Beer Dinner I did last year. An array of Posh Scottish finger food or something like that. Nebulous plan at this stage. It'll probably end up snags on the barbie.

Plenty of time to work things out...... h34r:


----------



## stillscottish (1/1/11)

NickB said:


> SWMBO has been informed, rolling of eyes ensued, questions about BABBs asked, and approval reluctantly given.
> 
> Will bring a keg of something....
> 
> Cheers



Bring a SWMBO too.


----------



## NickB (1/1/11)

stillscottish said:


> Bring a SWMBO too.



Sad to say, she'd probably volunteer not to come along. Plus, she's starting her new job on the 25th, will probably be busy planning and...ummm...whatever else teachers do I suppose.... h34r:

Cheers


----------



## InCider (1/1/11)

Oh Rabbie Burns!  

Fair fa' your honest, sonsie face,
Great chieftain o' the puddin'-race!
Aboon them a' ye tak yer place,
Painch, tripe, or thairm:
Weel are ye wordy o' a grace
As lang's my airm.


----------



## winkle (1/1/11)

stillscottish said:


> To celebrate the 252nd bithday of Robert Burns on the 25th I'll be having a brew day on Saturday 22nd.
> 
> You all know the format by now; mash in later than you had hoped, try and squeeze in a double batch, something goes horribly wrong and everyone stands around offering useless criticism.
> 
> ...


I bet you leave a ball valve/tap open  
(we shan't mention missing a sparge step)


----------



## NickB (1/1/11)

winkle said:


> (we shan't mention missing a sparge step)



Well I did tell you your volume was low..... And because I was drunk, you didn't believe me h34r:


----------



## stillscottish (2/1/11)

InCider said:


> Oh Rabbie Burns!



Didn't burn but he stung a little.


----------



## stillscottish (7/1/11)

I've obviously got too much time on my hands tonight as I'm thinking of doing a Parti-gyle for this.
A Scotch Ale/Wee Heavy and an 80/.
Is this a recipe for success or doomed to failure?


----------



## clarkey7 (8/1/11)

stillscottish said:


> I've obviously got too much time on my hands tonight as I'm thinking of doing a Parti-gyle for this.
> A Scotch Ale/Wee Heavy and an 80/.
> Is this a recipe for success or doomed to failure?


How much 80/- did you want SS?

You could always add more grain to the MT after your WH first runnings to get a full batch of 80 :icon_cheers: 

Edit...and your Dark malt....

Will try to get there it on the day....

PB


----------



## NickB (8/1/11)

Any results on the circuit inspections mate? Keen to bring my gear along if I can, make it a BIIIIGG brewday 

Got a nice American IPA recipe for a double batch that me and Winkle will split if we can.......

Let's just say: 150g into the boil (Columbus, Centennial, Cascade, Simcoe, Citra), and 150g into cubes (Same varieties, 75g in each cube).... :icon_drool2: 

Cheers


----------



## Brown_hound (8/1/11)

stillscottish said:


> To celebrate the 252nd bithday of Robert Burns on the 25th I'll be having a brew day on Saturday 22nd.
> 
> You all know the format by now; mash in later than you had hoped, try and squeeze in a double batch, something goes horribly wrong and everyone stands around offering useless criticism.
> 
> ...



Camerons rock! :icon_cheers: 


Sounds like a great day!!

Wish I was up there... All the best to everyone involved...


----------



## winkle (8/1/11)

NickB said:


> Any results on the circuit inspections mate? Keen to bring my gear along if I can, make it a BIIIIGG brewday
> 
> Got a nice American IPA recipe for a double batch that me and Winkle will split if we can.......
> 
> ...



I shall be _"assisting"_ Nick on the day. :icon_cheers: 
We'll bring some nibblies/beer, need anything else Campbell??


----------



## stillscottish (8/1/11)

winkle said:


> I shall be _"assisting"_ Nick on the day. :icon_cheers:
> We'll bring some nibblies/beer, need anything else Campbell??



More Power!!
I can only run one kettle on the rear circuit. There's another outlet off the cooker circuit but it'll need an extension lead and I could run another lead throught the house from the bedroom cct.

No problemo h34r:


----------



## NickB (8/1/11)

We will manage. Just jump over the fence and pinch some power from the neighbours if it's an issue h34r:

I'm sure we'll be fine. At worst, I'll mash in, get the HLT to temp, and then run the HEx - will only need the 8-9Amps then. 

No problemo, as you say. We will make beer any way we can......

Oh, and kettle is gas fired, so no issues there. Will bring 2 x extension leads anyway, and we will MAKE IT WORK..... Aye?


Cheers


----------



## winkle (8/1/11)

I knew you could do it!
Jobs on Nick, I shall bring a empty 20 litre botu-cube-of-death in that case. :icon_cheers:


----------



## NickB (8/1/11)

Now, will that be the 20L botu-cube square, or the 20L botu-cube Jerrycan stylee???

I only ask as it's a pain in the arse if you're mis-matched to get volumes right.... Will bring all the gear and ingredients etc. You bring the moral support, the drunken finger-waiving and the pissed kettle volume estimations.... h34r:


Cheers


----------



## winkle (8/1/11)

NickB said:


> Now, will that be the 20L botu-cube square, or the 20L botu-cube Jerrycan stylee???
> 
> I only ask as it's a pain in the arse if you're mis-matched to get volumes right.... Will bring all the gear and ingredients etc. *You bring the moral support, the drunken finger-waiving and the pissed kettle volume estimations*.... h34r:
> 
> ...



It'll be the official BABBs issue 20L square one (not my normal 25L ones).
I'm pretty good at the required moral support/drunken finger waving - Daz and I did a fantastic job *"helping"* Brad at the big brewday @ that Chappo fellow's place awhile back  .

Edit: less gooder at pissed volume estimations.


----------



## bradsbrew (8/1/11)

winkle said:


> I'm pretty good at the required moral support/drunken finger waving - Daz and I did a fantastic job *helping* Brad at the big brewday @ that Chappo fellow's place awhile back  .



You certainly did. As did gavo and geoff and anyone else that needed a laugh :lol:


----------



## NickB (8/1/11)

FFS Perry, it's gooderer... At least use proper English. Did you learn nothing in Prime airee Skoohl?


----------



## geoff_tewierik (8/1/11)

And laugh I did 



bradsbrew said:


> You certainly did. As did gavo and geoff and anyone else that needed a laugh :lol:


----------



## winkle (11/1/11)

Is it BYO brollies,wellies and a sandbag entry fee?


----------



## stillscottish (11/1/11)

At the moment I'm 6" above the Mean Sewage Level and the weir through the side fence is flowing freely. I think a visit to the shops is in order for my morning constitutional cos the toilets ain't flushing (well they flush but it doesn't go anywhere in a hurry)


----------



## stillscottish (11/1/11)

Well it should be a good day if we're all still here  

Winkle and NickB will be doing a double batch on Nick's gear.

I've decided to test the limits of my setup with a Parti-gyle Scottish Strong Ale and 80/-

BeerSmith Recipe Printout - http://www.beersmith.com
Recipe: Parti-gyle Scottish
Brewer: Campbell
Asst Brewer: 
Style: Strong Scotch Ale
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (35.0) 

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 44.00 L 
Estimated OG: 1.056 SG
Estimated Color: 22.5 SRM
Estimated IBU: 0.0 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 65.00 %
Boil Time: 90 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
8.50 kg Pale Malt, Maris Otter (Thomas Fawcett) (3Grain 70.25 % 
2.00 kg Munich II (Weyermann) (8.5 SRM) Grain 16.53 % 
0.60 kg Wheat Malt (Barrett Burston) (1.5 SRM) Grain 4.96 % 
0.50 kg Crystal (Joe White) (72.0 SRM) Grain 4.13 % 
0.30 kg Roasted Barley (300.0 SRM) Grain 2.48 % 
0.20 kg Black (Patent) Malt (500.0 SRM) Grain 1.65 % 
1.87 gm Sodium Metabisulphite (Mash 90.0 min) Misc 
18.70 gm PH 5.2 Stabilizer (Mash 60.0 min) Misc 


Mash Schedule: Single Infusion, Full Body, Batch Sparge
Total Grain Weight: 12.10 kg
----------------------------
Single Infusion, Full Body, Batch Sparge
Step Time Name Description Step Temp 
60 min Mash In Add 31.53 L of water at 74 C 68.0 C 


This should give me 2 19l batches. Strong Ale, sg 1.078, 26 srm and 80/- sg 1.052, 18 srm.lainthe

Both hopped similarly. Northern Brewer for bittering and fuggles and ekg for flavour.
Strong Ale 30 IBU and 80/-, 25 IBU

Slainthe

Campbell


----------



## winkle (11/1/11)

You must be almost living on an island now.

Meh, almost 2 weeks - plenty of time for normal service to be resumed. :unsure: 
I'm guessing the brewing is to be done out front of the previous garage location (driveway).


----------



## stillscottish (11/1/11)

Yes, beside where the water has been flowing out from under the pavers for the last few days :unsure: 
I guess it's something to do with the old downpipe plumbing which was disconnected/replaced during the building work and rising ground water. The road was blocked 100 m away yesterday when the creek came up over it. Hopefullly it won't come up any further but that's nothing compared to you poor buggers in Brisbane and Ipswich.


----------



## NickB (13/1/11)

Here's what's on the brew for mine and Winkle's batch (assuming I can get into my grain which is in storage ATM). Double batch with 10 min hop additions added directly to the cubes (75g in each):


Recipe: Redcliffe IPA
Style: 14B-India Pale Ale(IPA)-American IPA

Recipe Overview

Wort Volume Before Boil: 55.00 l
Wort Volume After Boil: 44.00 l
Volume Transferred: 42.00 l
Final Batch Volume: 40.00 l
Expected Pre-Boil Gravity: 1.056 SG
Expected OG: 1.070 SG
Expected FG: 1.017 SG
Expected ABV: 7.1 %
Expected IBU (using Tinseth): 92.4
Expected Color: 26.3 EBC
Apparent Attenuation: 75.0 %
Mash Efficiency: 80.0 %
Boil Duration: 60.0 mins
Fermentation Temperature: 18 degC

Fermentables
Australian BB Traditional Ale Malt 10.00 kg (79.4 %) In Mash/Steeped
German Munich Malt 2.000 kg (15.9 %) In Mash/Steeped
UK Medium Crystal 0.500 kg (4.0 %) In Mash/Steeped
UK Black Malt 0.100 kg (0.8 %) In Mash/Steeped

Hops
US Columbus(Tomahawk) (14.2 % alpha) 10 g Loose Pellet Hops used First Wort Hopped
US Centennial (9.9 % alpha) 10 g Loose Pellet Hops used First Wort Hopped
US Cascade (7.5 % alpha) 10 g Loose Pellet Hops used First Wort Hopped
US Simcoe (12.2 % alpha) 10 g Loose Pellet Hops used First Wort Hopped
US Citra (11.1 % alpha) 10 g Loose Pellet Hops used First Wort Hopped
US Columbus(Tomahawk) (14.2 % alpha) 20 g Loose Pellet Hops used 15 Min From End
US Centennial (9.9 % alpha) 20 g Loose Pellet Hops used 15 Min From End
US Cascade (7.5 % alpha) 20 g Loose Pellet Hops used 15 Min From End
US Simcoe (12.2 % alpha) 20 g Loose Pellet Hops used 15 Min From End
US Citra (11.1 % alpha) 20 g Loose Pellet Hops used 15 Min From End
US Columbus(Tomahawk) (14.2 % alpha) 30 g Loose Pellet Hops used 10 Min From End
US Centennial (9.9 % alpha) 30 g Loose Pellet Hops used 10 Min From End
US Cascade (7.5 % alpha) 30 g Loose Pellet Hops used 10 Min From End
US Simcoe (12.2 % alpha) 30 g Loose Pellet Hops used 10 Min From End
US Citra (11.1 % alpha) 30 g Loose Pellet Hops used 10 Min From End

Other Ingredients
5.2 PH Stabiliser 6 g used In Mash
Gypsum 5 g used In Mash
Gypsum 10 g used In Boil
Koppafloc 3 g used In Boil

Yeast: Wyeast 1056-American Ale

Mash Schedule
Mash Type: Full Mash
Schedule Name:Single Step Infusion (65C/149F)
Step: Rest at 65 degC for 60 mins

Recipe Notes
10 min hops added to cube

Hope everyone can still make it along.....


----------



## wobblythongs (13/1/11)

NickB said:


> Yeast: Wyeast 1056-American Ale



Hmmm A nice light summer yeast like Wyeast3638 could make that go Bananas.


----------



## NickB (14/1/11)

Maybe, but personally think I'll stick with the 1056, only because I'm using a lot of my fresh hops and grain in this batch, so I damn well better like the results!!!

Will probably dry hop as well....... 

Cheers

EDIT: Campbell - what's the sleeping situation? Are we actually staying etc?.....


----------



## winkle (14/1/11)

NickB said:


> Here's what's on the brew for mine and Winkle's batch (assuming I can get into my grain which is in storage ATM). Double batch with 10 min hop additions added directly to the cubes (75g in each):
> 
> 
> Recipe: Redcliffe IPA
> ...



Let me know if you have trouble getting hold of the grain.


----------



## NickB (14/1/11)

No worries, will head over to the self storage place next week and do some rearranging. What I most likely will need however is a gas bottle for the burner. Mine is still in Nanango and I'm not sure if I'll get the chance to head up there this week or not.

Hops are safe and secure in my fridge ATM so no issues there.

Cheers


----------



## stillscottish (15/1/11)

NickB said:


> Campbell - what's the sleeping situation? Are we actually staying etc?.....



No. 1 son is making noises about moving back home which could bollox things up if he does it this week. Bedrooms are taken but there's fold out bed in tv room and a variety of couches. Can't vouch for the floor behind the bar as I haven't sampled my own yet.


----------



## winkle (15/1/11)

stillscottish said:


> No. 1 son is making noises about moving back home which could bollox things up if he does it this week. Bedrooms are taken but there's fold out bed in tv room and a variety of couches. Can't vouch for *the floor behind the bar* as I haven't sampled my own yet.



I believe sports bet has you at $1.10 on for next weekend  .


----------



## scoundrel (17/1/11)

just been told i work be able to work on the brisbane river for 2 - 4 weeks so ill have lots of spare time on my hands.

i'll make an appearance, witha keg and wat nibbles i can rustle up.

cheers scoundrel.


----------



## winkle (18/1/11)

NickB said:


> No worries, will head over to the self storage place next week and do some rearranging. What I most likely will need however is a gas bottle for the burner. Mine is still in Nanango and I'm not sure if I'll get the chance to head up there this week or not.
> 
> Hops are safe and secure in my fridge ATM so no issues there.
> 
> Cheers



OK, cube and gas bottle - let me know if you need anything else. I may have to bring a keg of 7% Jungle Wit cause there's not much else ready to drink  .


----------



## scoundrel (19/1/11)

im bringing half a keg of saison cider, all i have at the moment.


----------



## NickB (19/1/11)

I'll bring a keg of either the Dark Mild 5, or Hopburst APA. Depends.

Do we need to bring any food Campbell?

Cheers


----------



## stillscottish (19/1/11)

No. Everything should be sweet. I'm rewiring one of the outdoor sockets into a different circuit tomorrow. That'll give us a bit of diversity.
It's not just for you Nick. The fridge on that particular one trips the safety switch now and again so I'm putting it over onto an ordinary elcb fed circuit.


----------



## NickB (19/1/11)

Sounds good mate, looking forward to the day. May or may not be staying the night depending on wether SWMBO needs the car on Saturday. Either way I'm ready to brew!!!


----------



## winkle (19/1/11)

NickB said:


> Sounds good mate, looking forward to the day. May or may not be staying the night depending on wether SWMBO needs the car on Saturday. Either way I'm ready to brew!!!



We'll be able to do some bog snorkling races in the creek next door between hop additions. BYO Biohaz suit. Brewing - hell yeah.


----------



## winkle (20/1/11)

Not long now.

12 oclock start Campbell?
View attachment 43433


----------



## Bribie G (20/1/11)

Won't be along due to work, but just reminding you that it's also grain pickup day at Ross's, I'll be there about noon so may see some of you there.


----------



## stillscottish (20/1/11)

winkle said:


> Not long now.
> 
> 12 oclock start Campbell?
> View attachment 43433



It's the King tide tomorrow, not Saturday. She'll be right.


----------



## winkle (22/1/11)

ETD about 1 or 2 hours - any last minute shortages Campbell - hops, grain, yeast?????
Am bringing a keg of 7% Bisayan Maputi to aid the brew process B)


----------



## stillscottish (22/1/11)

winkle said:


> ETD about 1 or 2 hours - any last minute shortages Campbell - hops, grain, yeast?????
> Am bringing a keg of 7% Bisayan Maputi to aid the brew process B)



No, all seems pretty good. Didn't have any crystal so i've subbed in some caraaroma I had. I don't think you'd notice the difference in a 13 kg grain bill.
Warming up water right now.


----------



## stillscottish (22/1/11)

I could have said In the HLT but it's just my ancient laundry boiler


----------



## NickB (22/1/11)

Should be out the door in about 30 mins. Car packed and gear ready.

Cheers


----------



## winkle (22/1/11)

NickB said:


> Should be out the door in about 30 mins. Car packed and gear ready.
> 
> Cheers



Bloody hell, you're organised.
I haven't figured out what colour mankini to wear yet!


----------



## NickB (22/1/11)

Yep, getting dropped off. Was up at 8 modifying the brew stand so it's now a 'semi-portable' system...... Luckily enough it fits in the car...just. It's fun to get in and out though 

PS: Green matches your eyes 


Cheers


----------



## NickB (23/1/11)

Thanks to Campbell and Hannah for another great night!

Great food, fantastic beers, awesome company. Great to see some familiar faces again, and to meet some new ones.

ON the brew side of this, we hit both our target volume into the cubes (21L in each) and or OG was a couple of points higher than anticipated (1.072). Not bad for a 12.6KG grainbill!

Cheers, Nick & Meaghan.

PS: Is Campbell still sparging??


----------



## stillscottish (23/1/11)

[email protected]@K OFF!!!


----------



## winkle (23/1/11)

Should be done any time now................  

Good times.


----------



## winkle (23/1/11)

NickB's hop-o-rama, 1.064 in fermenter B) 

Campbell sure provided Batz with some novel approaches to mashing


----------



## NickB (23/1/11)

Was that measured with a 'thingy' Perry? Have the recollection that the Refrac read 1.072 last night.... hmmm

Will double check mine when I pitch it....

Cheers


----------



## winkle (23/1/11)

NickB said:


> Was that measured with a 'thingy' Perry? Have the recollection that the Refrac read 1.072 last night.... hmmm
> 
> Will double check mine when I pitch it....
> 
> Cheers



Measured with my trusty Zeal plastic thingy. I seem to remember 1.072 last night as well <_<


----------



## stillscottish (23/1/11)

Ready for action






The Pros arrive






Shit being talked






Feeding the beast






NickB making it look easy






Stillscottish making it look hard
P.S. thanks for all the help guys  






Brew 2 chillin






Drink of Champions, a V shandy






Time for a nanna-nap, Daz?


----------



## geoff_tewierik (24/1/11)

Poor old Daz, tuckered out.

Looks like you lot had a nice relaxing day, more relaxing than my kamikaze efforts I had in the garden at our place. Stupid garden keeping me away from the delights of a brew session.


----------



## winkle (24/1/11)

stillscottish said:


> View attachment 43524
> 
> 
> Ready for action
> ...



Nicks setup provided plenty of food for thought, I'm just about convinced that I *do* need a pump now.


----------



## stillscottish (24/1/11)

winkle said:


> Nicks setup provided plenty of food for thought, I'm just about convinced that I *do* need a pump now.



Ahh, but it's not us that need convincing about things like that. h34r:


----------



## winkle (24/1/11)

stillscottish said:


> Ahh, but it's not us that need convincing about things like that. h34r:


Too true.
Is it too soon to mention false bottoms? h34r:


----------

